# Koopa :D



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey I decided to change its name to Koopa its a more unisexual name 

This is Koopa eating and such 


























His enclosure! 












I'll post more pics, like Koopa's size and me giving Koopa a soak 

Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks! Its a temporary one... the one I built was to large and wasn't holding in the humidity... So I'm going to build one during winter break 

He/she is really awesome I've only had Koopa for 1 day and I already love it


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 10, 2010)

You meant the rock looking thing? Its a ceramic thing made to look like a rock  yeah I like it too. I have some bamboo in it too. I'm going to put a couple sponges in the enclosure to boost the humidity as well


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 11, 2010)

The basking spot is around 95* F


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 11, 2010)

Is that a little humidifier? Where did you find something like that? I was also thinking of sponges but was afraid of the bacteria they can hold. I suppose if they are bleached once in awhile and then changed often they would work well. I have been thinking of ways to get help keep the humidity up. I mist several times a day right now but am not always available to do that. Love the green moss too! very nice.


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 11, 2010)

Well actually I live in Japan, so I wouldn't know where to get one in the States... But yeah I think that sponges should do great. I'm going to be using organic ones to make sure they have not used chemicals in it.

Thanks


----------



## nascarmw (Dec 11, 2010)

wow that is a cool enclosure!! very nice!


----------



## Smithen (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice looking, how often do you feed Koopa the strawberries?

Tyler


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks great! I think you did a great job and Koopa looks good! I love the rock hide! I need one of those!!! I also love the moss, I was thinking about getting frog moss for my babies, so see it that would help with humidity! Keep up the good work you are doing a great job!


----------



## terryo (Dec 11, 2010)

Your enclosure is fantastic, and I also love that hide. I'm thinking something like that would go great in my turtle garden. Japan? Wow...guess we'll never find that here.


----------



## Isa (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice enclousre, I love it! I am sure Koopa is very happy in it!


----------



## Neal (Dec 12, 2010)

That humidifier looks like a good thing to have. Does it have a brand name? It looks like it says Yamaha, but I can't really make it out. I would like to try to find it online somewhere.


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 12, 2010)

Its a Yamazen KP-A051 and then it has a bunch of stuff written in Japanese...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2010)

http://translate.google.com/transla...&prev=/search?q=Yamazen+KP-A051&hl=en&prmd=iv

LOL!!! I've translated the page, but it didn't do me much good!!


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 12, 2010)

When you look at Yen take two zeros off like 2,200 it would translate to $22 ... Just letting you know


----------



## abra (Dec 12, 2010)

Was Koopa originally Bowser? That's what I'm assuming from your name


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah... I kinda changed it to a more unisexual name...


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 12, 2010)

Great enclosure, even if it's temporary. That humidifier thing is really cool!
Koopa's adorable  
Aww you have a Shiba Inu? You should post pictures! I dog-sat for one over the summer- great little dogs!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 12, 2010)

Koopa looks great!


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks  I just wish I could see him/her more often lol... All koopa is doing is hiding  

Yeah I'll post some pics of my Shiba


----------



## Angi (Dec 12, 2010)

Can you start a new tread telling us about yourself and why you are in Japan. I am very impressed with you and your little tort. I love to see young people that take such good care of their pets and are so eager to learn.


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah sure I will in the morning so that more people are up... Right now its 6 P.m. here and like 5 am on the East Coast, so yeah haha


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne, that was close enough that I can start searching.


----------



## JohnathanO (Dec 13, 2010)

Great Enclosure 

They have a similar humidifier at bed bath and beyond for anyone looking for it. I've seen it and it looks pretty good.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=16030902

Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnathanO said:


> Great Enclosure
> 
> They have a similar humidifier at bed bath and beyond for anyone looking for it. I've seen it and it looks pretty good.
> 
> ...



I think I'll be checking that out tomorrow. Thanks for hijacking!


----------

